# NEC 404.2(B) That pesky neutral controversy



## jar546 (Sep 1, 2018)

Is it really a controversy?
See the picture above.
If you were handed an electrical drawing for a control box that you had to supply the line and load of the object in the picture above and the line side was for a single phase motor.  Would you consider it a problem if you were required to use the device in question to disconnect both the hot and neutral?

As an inspector, would you question the switching of the neutral?


----------



## ICE (Sep 2, 2018)

Now this might have been a trick question.  You know, I'm not an electrician.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 4, 2018)

Any other takers?  No commercial electrical guys here?

Actually, there are some pretty neat residential control systems that could have this same setup.


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 5, 2018)

I would need the manufacture directions of the breaker to know if it is allowed for this device.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

It is a tengen breaker may be an x-2 type. I most often see these for motor controls.


----------

